

Privacy Plug-In Fakes out Facebook - edw519
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=23405&channel=web&section=

======
po
The examples given are cases where people fail to understand the implications
of posting data to a public forum. A browser plugin is not going to magically
make people start thinking about the implications of their blabber-mouthing on
Facebook.

Another problem is lack of understanding of the privacy policy. Over the
weekend I was talking with a family member who mentioned that she messaged
something private on Facebook to a friend without realizing that it would be
publicly visible. A plugin wouldn't have helped her one bit, she mistakenly
assumed her conversation was being kept private by Facebook. She learned her
lesson and now doesn't use that medium for that kind of information.

Twitter's policy is that all of your posts are public (unless they are all
private that is) which I think is less surprising to people.

